# USB3 driver

## gehzumteufel

I am having issues with USB3 enabled in kernel. It compiles fine, but I cannot use a mouse/keyboard (both Logitech on a unifying receiver) with it enabled. Currently on 3.10.7-gentoo-r1. I thought it was an evdev issue or keyboard/mouse driver issue, that doesn't appear to be the case. Am I maybe doing something wrong?

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I217-V (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #4 (rev d4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Z87 Express LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

03:00.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

04:01.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

04:04.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

04:05.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

04:06.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

04:07.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

04:08.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

06:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. Device 5592

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 11)

09:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)
```

lsusb:

```
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0c45:62e0 Microdia MSI Starcam Racer

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 045e:0719 Microsoft Corp. Xbox 360 Wireless Adapter

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 174c:2074 ASMedia Technology Inc.

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bc2:3300 Seagate RSS LLC

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8008 Intel Corp.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

dmesg (with xhci enabled in kernel):

```
[    0.661196] DMAR: No ATSR found

[    0.661210] IOMMU 0 0xfed90000: using Queued invalidation

[    0.661212] IOMMU: Setting RMRR:

[    0.661220] IOMMU: Setting identity map for device 0000:00:1d.0 [0xdd950000 - 0xdd95cfff]

[    0.661244] IOMMU: Setting identity map for device 0000:00:1a.0 [0xdd950000 - 0xdd95cfff]

[    0.661261] IOMMU: Setting identity map for device 0000:00:14.0 [0xdd950000 - 0xdd95cfff]

[    0.661273] IOMMU: Prepare 0-16MiB unity mapping for LPC

[    0.661280] IOMMU: Setting identity map for device 0000:00:1f.0 [0x0 - 0xffffff]

[    0.661300] PCI-DMA: Intel(R) Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O

[    0.662920] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.662925] type=2000 audit(1381288029.630:1): initialized

[    0.663216] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.663821] NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/W].

[    0.663903] msgmni has been set to 16013

[    0.664137] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.664139] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.664140] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.664157] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.664207] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.664321] pcieport 0000:03:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.664429] pcieport 0000:04:01.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.664543] pcieport 0000:04:04.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.664652] pcieport 0000:04:05.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.664761] pcieport 0000:04:06.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.664870] pcieport 0000:04:07.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.664979] pcieport 0000:04:08.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.665146] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.665582] efifb: probing for efifb

[    0.665786] efifb: framebuffer at 0xf1000000, mapped to 0xffffc9000a000000, using 3072k, total 3072k

[    0.665788] efifb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

[    0.665789] efifb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.665790] efifb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    0.677493] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    0.689278] fb0: EFI VGA frame buffer device

[    0.689360] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x42120

[    0.689360] intel_idle: v0.4 model 0x3C

[    0.689361] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0xffffffff

[    0.689423] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    0.689566] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.689650] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    0.689776] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.689887] ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

[    0.689953] ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

[    0.690018] ACPI: Fan [FAN2] (off)

[    0.690083] ACPI: Fan [FAN3] (off)

[    0.690147] ACPI: Fan [FAN4] (off)

[    0.692658] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.692745] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (28 C)

[    0.692964] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone1

[    0.693051] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (30 C)

[    0.693680] loop: module loaded

[    0.693783] Guest personality initialized and is inactive

[    0.693891] VMCI host device registered (name=vmci, major=10, minor=60)

[    0.693999] Initialized host personality

[    0.694143] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    0.694200] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 49 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.694238] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

[    0.694380] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq led clo pio slum part ems apst 

[    0.694511] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.751435] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.751539] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.751616] scsi2 : ahci

[    0.755714] scsi3 : ahci

[    0.759740] scsi4 : ahci

[    0.763666] scsi5 : ahci

[    0.767605] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf6136000 port 0xf6136100 irq 49

[    0.771691] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf6136000 port 0xf6136180 irq 49

[    0.775661] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf6136000 port 0xf6136200 irq 49

[    0.779532] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf6136000 port 0xf6136280 irq 49

[    0.783284] ata5: DUMMY

[    0.786922] ata6: DUMMY

[    0.790699] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.794346] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.798000] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.798005] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.801628] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.805257] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[    0.812652] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.812661] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xf6138000

[    0.830853] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.834413] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.838005] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.841603] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.845126] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.7-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    0.848617] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    0.852140] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.855532] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.858998] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.859002] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.862366] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.865759] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    0.872917] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.872925] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf6137000

[    0.890783] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.893882] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.896984] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.900143] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.903354] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.7-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    0.906658] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.910082] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.913461] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.916863] ehci-platform: EHCI generic platform driver

[    0.920221] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.923623] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.927063] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.927064] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.930430] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.933922] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.933933] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: irq 50 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.933963] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.937378] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.940789] usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.944118] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.7-gentoo xhci_hcd

[    0.947456] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    0.950793] xHCI xhci_add_endpoint called for root hub

[    0.950794] xHCI xhci_check_bandwidth called for root hub

[    0.950822] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.954135] hub 3-0:1.0: 14 ports detected

[    0.958154] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.961599] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.965176] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    0.968845] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.972497] usb usb4: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.976191] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.7-gentoo xhci_hcd

[    0.979983] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    0.983864] xHCI xhci_add_endpoint called for root hub

[    0.983864] xHCI xhci_check_bandwidth called for root hub

[    0.983892] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.987650] hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    1.090621] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.094518] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    1.100811] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.104665] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.108573] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.112491] usbcore: registered new interface driver xpad

[    1.116355] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

[    1.120277] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.124169] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    1.127842] EFI Variables Facility v0.08 2004-May-17

[    1.130727] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.131037] ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.131608] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    1.131765] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    1.134475] ata4.00: ATAPI: PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-212D, 1.24, max UDMA/66

[    1.135119] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20130328/psargs-359)

[    1.135122] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT2._GTF] (Node ffff880215ce8330), AE_NOT_FOUND (20130328/psparse-537)

[    1.135402] ata2.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDS721050CLA362, JP2OA25C, max UDMA/133

[    1.135404] ata2.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.135634] ata3.00: ATA-8: TOSHIBA DT01ACA200, MX4OABB0, max UDMA/133

[    1.135649] ata3.00: 3907029168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.135786] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD2500AAKX-001CA0, 15.01H15, max UDMA/133

[    1.135787] ata1.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.136245] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/66 (SET_XFERMODE skipped)

[    1.137371] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20130328/psargs-359)

[    1.137374] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT2._GTF] (Node ffff880215ce8330), AE_NOT_FOUND (20130328/psparse-537)

[    1.137763] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.138044] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.138052] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.140263] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD2500AAKX-0 15.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.149348] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte logical blocks: (250 GB/232 GiB)

[    1.149695] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.149696] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.149702] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.155783] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDS72105 JP2O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.163664] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    1.163739] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    1.163742] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.163774] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.164397] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA DT01ACA2 MX4O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.168236] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 3907029168 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.81 TiB)

[    1.168249] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    1.168351] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    1.168367] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.168419] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.171182] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    1.177698] scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD-RW  DVR-212D 1.24 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.185972] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.185973] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.188855] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    1.202605]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    1.208147]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

[    1.208250] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.212522] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.221931]  sdc: sdc1

[    1.224209] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.329631] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    1.334767] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=8008

[    1.335929] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.335938] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.338110] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    1.339495] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 51 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.354679] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.357849] hda_codec: ALC1150: SKU not ready 0x00000000

[    1.365544] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.370847] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    1.382462] input: HDA Intel PCH Front Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input2

[    1.387924] input: HDA Intel PCH Line Out Side as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input3

[    1.393236] input: HDA Intel PCH Line Out CLFE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input4

[    1.398284] input: HDA Intel PCH Line Out Surround as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input5

[    1.403361] input: HDA Intel PCH Line Out Front as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input6

[    1.408439] input: HDA Intel PCH Line as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input7

[    1.413508] input: HDA Intel PCH Rear Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input8

[    1.418565] input: HDA Intel PCH Front Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input9

[    1.423912] hda_intel: Disabling MSI

[    1.490115] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    1.640310] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=8000

[    1.645098] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.650224] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.654917] hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    1.659902] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3398.030 MHz

[    1.664696] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    1.839699] usb 3-3: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    1.861911] usb 3-3: New USB device found, idVendor=174c, idProduct=2074

[    1.866660] usb 3-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=1

[    1.871407] usb 3-3: Product: ASM107x

[    1.876026] usb 3-3: Manufacturer: Asmedia

[    1.880578] usb 3-3: SerialNumber: 00000000A001

[    1.885738] hub 3-3:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.890372] hub 3-3:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    2.069432] usb 3-5: new high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[    2.090310] usb 3-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0bc2, idProduct=3300

[    2.094656] usb 3-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    2.099050] usb 3-5: Product: Desktop         

[    2.103386] usb 3-5: Manufacturer: Seagate 

[    2.107598] usb 3-5: SerialNumber: 2GHKYVEP    

[    2.112251] usb-storage 3-5:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    2.116538] scsi6 : usb-storage 3-5:1.0

[    2.239240] usb 3-6: new full-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[    2.261563] usb 3-6: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c52b

[    2.265765] usb 3-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.270002] usb 3-6: Product: USB Receiver

[    2.274257] usb 3-6: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    2.280719] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-6/3-6:1.0/input/input10

[    2.285609] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52B.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:14.0-6/input0

[    2.292298] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-6/3-6:1.1/input/input11

[    2.297711] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52B.0002: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:14.0-6/input1

[    2.304579] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52B.0003: hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:14.0-6/input2

[    2.429020] usb 3-10: new high-speed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd

[    2.474217] usb 3-10: New USB device found, idVendor=0c45, idProduct=62e0

[    2.479213] usb 3-10: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[    2.484177] usb 3-10: Product: USB 2.0 Camera

[    2.489108] usb 3-10: Manufacturer: Sonix Technology Co., Ltd.

[    2.608891] usb 4-3: new SuperSpeed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    2.630642] usb 4-3: New USB device found, idVendor=174c, idProduct=3074

[    2.635551] usb 4-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=1

[    2.640550] usb 4-3: Product: ASM107x

[    2.645455] usb 4-3: Manufacturer: Asmedia

[    2.650316] usb 4-3: SerialNumber: 00000000A001

[    2.656315] hub 4-3:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.661162] hub 4-3:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    2.758730] usb 3-3.3: new full-speed USB device number 6 using xhci_hcd

[    2.785614] usb 3-3.3: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=0719

[    2.790259] usb 3-3.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    2.794905] usb 3-3.3: Product: Xbox 360 Wireless Receiver for Windows

[    2.799570] usb 3-3.3: Manufacturer: \xffffffc2\xffffffa9Microsoft

[    2.804175] usb 3-3.3: SerialNumber: FFB6FB90

[    2.810041] input: Xbox 360 Wireless Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3.3/3-3.3:1.0/input/input12

[    2.815234] input: Xbox 360 Wireless Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3.3/3-3.3:1.2/input/input13

[    2.820211] input: Xbox 360 Wireless Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3.3/3-3.3:1.4/input/input14

[    2.825032] input: Xbox 360 Wireless Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3.3/3-3.3:1.6/input/input15

[    3.118611] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Seagate  Desktop          0130 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[    3.124126] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    3.129102] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

[    3.133766] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 2f 08 00 00

[    3.134094] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] No Caching mode page present

[    3.138794] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    3.144680] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] No Caching mode page present

[    3.149407] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    3.154457]  sdd: sdd1

[    3.160547] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] No Caching mode page present

[    3.165259] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    3.169947] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.428186] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=9 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input16

[    3.433556] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input17

[    3.438802] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input18

[    3.443995] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input19

[    3.450560] TCP: cubic registered

[    3.455180] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    3.459847] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[    3.464456] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[    3.469077] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[    3.473540] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[    3.477867] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[    3.482011] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

[    3.485962] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[    3.489824] Bluetooth: HIDP socket layer initialized

[    3.493493] lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

[    3.497192] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[    3.497193] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

[    3.497194] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

[    3.497194] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

[    3.497659] registered taskstats version 1

[    3.501889] drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

[    3.505632] ALSA device list:

[    3.509293]   #0: HDA Intel PCH at 0xf6130000 irq 51

[    3.512975]   #1: HDA NVidia at 0xf6080000 irq 17

[    3.553407] EXT3-fs (sdb3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    3.557404] EXT2-fs (sdb3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    3.602251] EXT4-fs (sdb3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    3.606018] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:19.

[    3.610127] Freeing unused kernel memory: 848k freed

[    5.472934] systemd[1]: systemd 208 running in system mode. (+PAM +LIBWRAP -AUDIT -SELINUX +IMA -SYSVINIT -LIBCRYPTSETUP -GCRYPT +ACL -XZ)

[    5.504030] systemd[1]: Failed to insert module 'ipv6'

[    5.508067] systemd[1]: No hostname configured.

[    5.512035] systemd[1]: Set hostname to <localhost>.

[    7.382604] systemd[1]: Starting Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch.

[    7.386591] systemd[1]: Started Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch.

[    7.390643] systemd[1]: Starting Login Prompts.

[    7.398901] systemd[1]: Reached target Login Prompts.

[    7.402929] systemd[1]: Starting Remote File Systems.

[    7.410866] systemd[1]: Reached target Remote File Systems.

[    7.414857] systemd[1]: Starting Delayed Shutdown Socket.

[    7.422904] systemd[1]: Listening on Delayed Shutdown Socket.

[    7.426948] systemd[1]: Starting /dev/initctl Compatibility Named Pipe.

[    7.435155] systemd[1]: Listening on /dev/initctl Compatibility Named Pipe.

[    7.439320] systemd[1]: Starting Dispatch Password Requests to Console Directory Watch.

[    7.443579] systemd[1]: Started Dispatch Password Requests to Console Directory Watch.

[    7.447744] systemd[1]: Starting Paths.

[    7.456185] systemd[1]: Reached target Paths.

[    7.460488] systemd[1]: Starting Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point.

[    7.469314] systemd[1]: Set up automount Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point.

[    7.473866] systemd[1]: Starting udev Kernel Socket.

[    7.483006] systemd[1]: Listening on udev Kernel Socket.

[    7.487603] systemd[1]: Starting udev Control Socket.

[    7.496877] systemd[1]: Listening on udev Control Socket.

[    7.501536] systemd[1]: Starting Journal Socket.

[    7.510865] systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Socket.

[    7.593359] systemd[1]: Started Set Up Additional Binary Formats.

[    7.619814] systemd[1]: Starting Apply Kernel Variables...

[    7.629176] systemd[1]: Mounted Debug File System.

[    7.633789] systemd[1]: Starting Setup Virtual Console...

[    7.643074] systemd[1]: Mounting POSIX Message Queue File System...

[    7.727067] systemd[1]: Started Load Kernel Modules.

[    7.731639] systemd[1]: Mounting Configuration File System...

[    7.740545] systemd[1]: Mounted FUSE Control File System.

[    7.744903] systemd[1]: Starting udev Coldplug all Devices...

[    7.753851] systemd[1]: Mounting Huge Pages File System...

[    7.762861] systemd[1]: Starting Journal Service...

[    7.776217] systemd[1]: Started Journal Service.

[    8.050255] systemd-journald[1054]: Vacuuming done, freed 0 bytes

[    8.342326] EXT4-fs (sdb3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    8.491506] systemd-udevd[1766]: starting version 208

[    9.451949] rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4

[    9.456442] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    9.460858] rtc_cmos 00:05: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    9.577716] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    9.577717] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    9.579348] PTP clock support registered

[    9.597149] ACPI Warning: 0x000000000000f000-0x000000000000f01f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    9.599612] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    9.612624] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[   10.001157] EXT4-fs (sdc1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   10.004997] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 2.3.2-k

[   10.004998] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2013 Intel Corporation.

[   10.006404] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   10.006817] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: Interrupt Throttling Rate (ints/sec) set to dynamic conservative mode

[   10.006905] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 52 for MSI/MSI-X

[   10.023854] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[   10.029567] r8169 0000:07:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[   10.050491] r8169 0000:07:00.0: irq 53 for MSI/MSI-X

[   10.050968] r8169 0000:07:00.0 eth0: RTL8168g/8111g at 0xffffc90009f94000, 74:d0:2b:2b:3c:54, XID 0c000800 IRQ 53

[   10.056829] r8169 0000:07:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[   10.178448] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth1: registered PHC clock

[   10.184368] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth1: (PCI Express:2.5GT/s:Width x1) 74:d0:2b:2b:33:fb

[   10.190406] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth1: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[   10.196385] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth1: MAC: 11, PHY: 12, PBA No: FFFFFF-0FF

[   10.429714] systemd-udevd[1773]: renamed network interface eth1 to eno1

[   10.489631] systemd-udevd[1770]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp7s0

[   10.818523] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[   10.824279] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[   11.083293] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[   11.089320] [drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20130102 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[   11.095219] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  325.15  Wed Jul 31 18:50:56 PDT 2013

[   11.354186] Adding 17572k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:17572k

[   11.544082] 5:3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84

[   11.553406] usb_audio: Warning! Unlikely big volume range (=3328), cval->res is probably wrong.

[   11.556354] usb_audio: [2] FU [Mic Capture Volume] ch = 1, val = 4608/7936/1

[   11.556357] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

[   11.733364] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: irq 54 for MSI/MSI-X

[   11.950477] FAT-fs (sda2): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.

[   12.053573] systemd-journald[1054]: Received request to flush runtime journal from PID 1

[   12.305451] wl: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

[   12.305507] wl: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

[   12.330751] NVRM: Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console

[   12.332415] NVRM: on the primary VGA device. The NVIDIA Linux graphics driver

[   12.334084] NVRM: requires the use of a text-mode VGA console. Use of other console

[   12.335740] NVRM: drivers including, but not limited to, vesafb, may result in

[   12.337388] NVRM: corruption and stability problems, and is not supported.

[   19.091374] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 52 for MSI/MSI-X

[   19.199465] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 52 for MSI/MSI-X

[   19.351343] r8169 0000:07:00.0 enp7s0: link down
```

dmesg (without xhci enabled in kernel)

http://pastebin.com/8ezXEYM0

Also, there is another user with the exact same issue:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-963612-highlight-xhci.html

----------

## eyoung100

I dont believe you can have both types:

```
ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver 

xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller
```

----------

## epsilon72

Have you tried enabling iommu in the bios and adding ' iommu=pt ' as a grub boot parameter?  I had a similar problem with a new motherboard that had usb3.

----------

## gehzumteufel

I have the intel iommu compiled in, but I don't have that in the grub config. Will that be parsed in an EFI environment? (I only ask because Gentoo's EFI instructions when not using stub are garbage)

----------

## clouds222

USB3.0 connectors are combination of pure USB3.0 and USB2.0 in HW conception. And most USB keyboard/mouse receivers use USB2.0 or USB1.1.

```
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver
```

seem's your HW works well, but maybe you can check in Kernel if there is a wireless driver for Logitech.

----------

## gehzumteufel

I do have the Logitech unifying driver in there too. I tried messing around with my "bios" (I have UEFI) because there is some xHCI mode setting. I'm probably going to remove that driver but include xHCI. I'm still trying different configurations in relation to USB. I even updated my UEFI.

----------

